# All Digests for Newsletter 2986



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 25, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Any ideas at all?
Have you seen reusable veggie bags?
This may be crochet - Earth hour
How to keep this flippin' bottom down!
Crazy Lady Judy stopped by and dropped off a bag of yarn
another yarn fast
crochet -base chain
Crochet Disney Belle Doll
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Not everyones choice..
Doing something for Ukraine
For our Home Care Girl - crochet
Some easy knitting to use up oddments
More Gnomes
My Next Pair, Yarn is Katia Jaipur Color 54
YouTube got me again!
FINALLY FINISHED!
Knit c2c off kilter
two teddy bears
Baby dress k pattern #
Disney Belle Crochet Princess
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Would You Live Here?
I need your prayers today...
kk's Coffee Coughers
Back for a minute
Cowgirl in our home
The next week in my Lenten challenge to those following me
Tom Jones on TikTok
My Bad. Sorry
kk's Rainy Week of Wonders
Canine Dementia is real
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 12th November, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

SOLD Royal blue shawl
Shawl for sale.
2 Baby Knit Books sold
8 + balls of Chunky Yarn/Price drop!
*Links and Resources*

Alphabetical list of blogs offering free knitting patterns
Alphabetical listing for crochet blogs with free patterns
The stitch I was looking for
Cable Cardigan for Women, 30" to 69" (K)
Kimono Sleeve Jacket for Women, 34" to 44" (K)
Perchta Cardigan for Women, 36" to 72.5" (K)
Biesbosch Blanket (C)
Chai Lat-Tee T-Shirt for Women, XS-5XL (C)
*Other Crafts*

First alcohol ink makes
16 x 16 Quilted Wall Hangings
Trying Another Ricky Tims Convergence Quilt


----------

